
Amazon China will no longer sell Chinese goods - OrgNet
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/18/tech/amazon-closes-china/index.html
======
tinix
The title is pretty inaccurate, perhaps they updated it since this was posted?

"Amazon will no longer sell Chinese goods in China"

~~~
OrgNet
Might be my mistake because I'm pretty sure that the title didn't change since
I posted it, sorry about that.

------
ZhuanXia
Sort of ironic as I always think of Amazon as the most Chinese of the FANG
companies

